# Everglades days, 30 July



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

was only on the water one day this past week, out of Flamingo. We made the run across and found lots of trout, snapper, and jacks. Along the way we also tangled with big sharks, big snook, and grouper that just hammered my anglers - but didn't stay connected. The day's highlight was one big redfish along a mangrove coastline. It would be hard to exaggerate the size of this one....









Visiting angler Al Mazur hooked up this fish in less than three feet of water on 15lb line and it was off to the races. After quite a bit of back and forth (and some near misses next to a downed tree) the fish was at boatside for a photo or two then a careful release. This redfish weighed 19lbs on the Boga Grip. Usually we only encounter reds in this size range at the end of September so I can't say if we'll find more this size. It was definitely the biggest on my skiff this year..... I didn't even attempt to measure it since it looked to be more than 40 inches long.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats a beast nice work capt.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That is a LONG red!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow! Nice Red.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow... nice fish...


----------



## Celicacy (May 16, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

It looks like she made old Al work for his photo! Well done.


----------

